# 2011 steam up ideas and thoughts.



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

This is year 9.
Next year Lord willing, will be the 10th and maybe longer and more to do. then I may quit or keep going. who knows??

This year I really think it will be less folks
I plan only one erection house (porta potty)
I just can't get that word out of my mind.
Bring chairs with your names on and a few portable tables with your name on.

No Pets
Rodney will bring his cover for the steam up work /pinic space.
Stan will do Banquet paying and names

OH, always were your name tag.

If you see a new person please say HI.
I try to meet everyone but some do slip through .

two loading/unloading tracks will be marked. NO Parking. 
sit your trains on a table.
Kidmans is our main dealer and I will have better lighting in the old garage where we keep Rene locked up.

Other dealers are welcome, no charge, bring a few things to help cover your cost.

We always accept door prizes as long as busyness cards are with them so folks can say thank you with an e-mail.

Never use road M= mud road.

use mine but ask first so I can keep track of.
I think there will be lots of pre-enjoyed trains for sale, bring YOUR envolope per item with YOUR name and price and info on it.
I'm sure there is more just ran out.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty, 

I will throw in a couple of cases of soda and a flat of water for the cooler this year. And if I actually remember it this time, I will bring my portable shade structure. Only a 10x10 but it will help out. If you need extra tables, I have 3 folding ones I can bring, two are 6' and one is 5', let me know on those. 

Chris


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris' I started to wonder, almost 24 hours with no ideas??? 
anything will help.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you going have lunch as in the past?

If so put out the coffee can early. ( 4 AM FRIDAY should be a good time ) Say what it is for. Don't be afraid to pass the hat. You borrow mine thier is lots of room in it for donations.

JJ


PS Don't take the group pictures with out me this year.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that is what Carrie has planned. 
And ,NO you can't bring sneaky snake!!!!!


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I plan on having my railroad open again virtually anytime during Marty's event. Also I had a small live steam steamup on Thursday before Marty's last year. I am planning that again this year. Anyone is welcome to contact me for details. This is all done with Marty's approval to enhance his event, not to compete with it. (as if that were even possible.) For those who don't know, I live 20 minutes south of Marty.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 11 Jul 2011 08:01 PM 
I think that is what Carrie has planned. 
And ,NO you can't bring sneaky snake!!!!! 

What about his five sons? Can I bring them? 

They are in my Cattle cars. 

JJ


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard has a neat layout. Fun to go there also.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And, of course, the dates are Sept 23 - 25.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thrusday, the 22nd is the offical steam up day at Richards. Hope the weather is nicer this year for him. 

FYI Our next club meeting is at Richards is this coming sat. come on over and we'll /he'll grill out.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
JJ will be leaving Wichita, tomorrow morning early. We had a nice visit. Susie and I will be there about 5-6PM Friday. You might tell Stan that there will only be two of us for the banquet.
Jim Carter


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Got back about 7 pm yesterday. Wow, they seem to have had a rough day at work Friday







@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

